# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dont Pee in your lucid dream...

## jason3824

I had a lucid dream last night. I was skateboarding and realized the grip tape on the skateboard suddenly disappeared which triggered my lucid dream. Then I was walking around the waterfront area of my dream city and watching rabbits hopping along the partially frozen ocean (wtf???) when I thought "brr its a bit chilly... I gotta pee... well it's only a dream so why not!" As I went up to the edge of a dock overlooking the water and unzipped I started to pee and felt strangely warm... then very cold. The dream began to fade and I tried spinning but it faded too fast. I woke up and ...OH NO! I wet the bed! quick! reality check! ...NO DICE, IT'S REAL. My wife is laughing at me all day today  ::lol:: 
LESSON LEARNED.

----------


## Xegar

HAhahahAhAHAAahahahahAhAHAHAhahahAhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
sorry, where was i? oh yea, HAHAHAhahahAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA
Okay, enough joking around, thanks for the tip. pffffffhAHAHAAAAAA

(this was rude from me)

----------


## yumester

when i used to wet the bed as a kid i would use that as a dream sign

whenever im in a dream and i feel that pee feeling coming on i either wake myself up immediately out of habit, or i realize im dreaming and just hold it back

also, lulz

----------


## AURON

Moved to Lucid Experiences, also LOL.

----------


## ooflendoodle

xD nice lol

----------


## Razeth

You live and learn, I suppose  ::lol::

----------


## Puffin

Haha! xP I did that once in a non-lucid and wet my bed.

----------


## PercyLucid

Seems a joke, but thinking on it... peeing lucidly might trick your brain and pee for real (as you are as awake in your dreams as you are on waking) that is a good point.  Never tried though.  I wake several times at night to write down dreams and I always pee, so it won't happen.

----------


## Hukif

lol the old evil one, if you pee in dreams, it happens in waking. Never happened to me thankfully, I can safely go do it in a dream without wetting the bed!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm always terrified I will do this.  Luckily, I never have.  I've had some close calls and false awakenings, but no bed wetting (so far...)

----------


## jason3824

yea def not a joke, i hope i didnt ruin my $600 Frette blanket LOL. the worst part is that this was one of my first truly lucid experiences where I was walking around doing things. I spent the first 10 minutes of lucidity just feeling the grass and shaking a chain link fence and looking at a neon sign that was all wonky, then i go and piss myself to end it. well done.

----------


## Puffin

> yea def not a joke, i hope i didnt ruin my $600 Frette blanket LOL. the worst part is that this was one of my first truly lucid experiences where I was walking around doing things. I spent the first 10 minutes of lucidity just feeling the grass and shaking a chain link fence and looking at a neon sign that was all wonky, then i go and piss myself to end it. well done.



 :Big laugh:  Well, congrats on the lucid nevertheless.

----------


## Man of Shred

I've peed in lucids before and this never happened. it did when i was a child though

----------


## Ashouren

I peed in a non-lucid dream some years ago, couldn't believe that would possibly happen  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> yea def not a joke, i hope i didnt ruin my $600 Frette blanket LOL. the worst part is that this was one of my first truly lucid experiences where I was walking around doing things. I spent the first 10 minutes of lucidity just feeling the grass and shaking a chain link fence and looking at a neon sign that was all wonky, then i go and piss myself to end it. well done.



I've never had that happen to me. 

And I can't stop laughing.... XD

----------


## Conor

When I was young (4 and 5), I would pee in a dream then actually wet the bed in real life. But now when I'm dreaming and I take a piss I dont seem to wet the bed but ive never taken a piss in a lucid dream

----------


## Tara

I peed EXPLOSIVELY in a dream once, but I was all dry and nice when I woke up. I just had to go real bad.
Bladder of steel.

----------


## AndresLD

As soon as I read "Don't pee", I knew where this was coming to x)!
Man, I've always been scared to pee in a lucid dream, because when I was little I used to pee a lot in my dreams which... didn't end very well..

----------


## Oros

HAHHAAHHAAAHAHHA!
You just made my day! XD
Thx btw  :Oh noes:

----------


## Taosaur

Ya, I've peed when lucidity drifted then woke myself up, but so far no "accidents." At least your wife has a sense of humor about it.

----------


## Nighthog

LOL. 

I've peed several times in my dreams and lucid dreams and I haven't wet myself. Though as a child I did pee myself a lot. I think I learned how top properly handle it at a point.

----------


## mantiz

lol!
thanks for the tip mate.. glad i didnt have to learn this one the hard way!   ::D:

----------


## Philosopher8659

Actually, when you learn real distinction between the dream and self, you can pee in your dreams, however, you will notice that it does not really bring physical relief, you will have to wake up and really pee.

----------


## Razzia

I lol'd

----------


## Liam604

thats interesting cuz ive had taken a piss in dreams many many times, and in lucid dreams when i piss, i think to myself OH SHIT BAD IDEA and about 5 - 10 seconds into taking a piss i wake up and luckily for some reason everythings dry.... i guess theres a short period before pissin in reality?

----------


## Lazy420

I remember once in middle school I had a dream I was in a bathroom so I went pee in the toilet and ended up wetting the bed. My mom smelled it later that day and I blamed it on the cat  ::D:

----------


## Blacklight

Urinated plenty of times, of which only one time there were real life consequences.
Funny enough, I've had another dream in which I peed then a false awakening in which I peed the bed. And then I woke up.

----------


## chebuoi

this is classic  ::lol::

----------


## matthew123

i sometimes have dreams where i pee and i just keep peeing and it doesn't STOP luckily when i wake up i realize i didnt wet the bed  :smiley:

----------


## GreyscaleBlush

Outstanding!

I used to wet the bed all the time. I'll be sure not to pee in a lucid dream, don't want to re awaken bad memories for no reason.

Blush*

----------


## Shiroun

I used to pee in my dreams. But I don't know, ever since i was 7 I've been pretty good about not wetting.

----------


## rcdreamer

Ha that's funny. I only joined the forum yesterday to talk about my lucid experiences during my life, mostly because of a dream I had the other night. 
It's probably the first lucid I had control of without waking.

First ever act as lucid, peeing  :smiley:  I remember needing to go and being like hey it's a dream so just went outside my uni gates, I remember thinking at the time hey will I pee in bed now? But thankfully I didn't  :smiley: 

But in the past I'd often have dreams about peeing if I actually needed to pee, but would never go in the bed!

----------


## LiveInTheDream

LOL I've peed in lucid dreams plenty of times and never actually done it IRL at the same time. Too bad it didn't work the same for you though, man  :tongue2:

----------


## Adonis

Funny stuff...happens do me often as well luckily no wet sheets !Also if I go to bed hungry I go lucid and eat some food only to wake up and run for the fridge.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I've had several pee related non-lucid dreams. I'll have to go really bad in the dream, and when i do go, i pee and pee for what seems like 5 min. straight in the dream. Luckily, i've never done it in a dream and wake up to a wet bed. I did have one lucid that i really had to pee bad, but i decided to hold it until i woke up because i was afraid i would pee in the bed. Whether it's a non-lucid or a lucid dream, whenever i feel like i have to pee in the dream, when i wake up i really have to go.

----------


## GabrielG

lol i had a lucid dream last night and some people were pissing me off so i pissed on them  ::D:  they were like wtf D:

----------


## Cacophony

*All I can really  say is.... LOL!*

----------


## yuriythebest

I've peed in a dream once and was also worried but luckily nothing happened





> lol i had a lucid dream last night and some people were pissing me off so i pissed on them  they were like wtf D:



 make that twice...


the previous threads about this that I've read all had only positive experiences. hmm from now on I won't pee lol.

----------


## lschievenin

Also *dont spit, dont crap ur pants and dont barf*

----------


## Allure

That's so funny!  That's probably why when I dream about having to pee, I end up in bathrooms where the toilet is overflowing or really nasty and would never sit on them...it's a great dream sign, but typically means you need to wake up and go so lucidity is not long lasting in those instances.

----------


## macha88

I had a non-lucid dream last night where i peed for about 10 minutes. I had a few conversations with people while this was happening, but they didn't care. Woke up and bed was dry. phew.

----------


## glow

THAT SUCKS!!!!!

hahahahahahaha
its hilarious tho.
thats why i _always_ pee before I go to bed, so I dont wake up in the middle of the night, and so peeing stays out of my lovely dream world. lol

----------


## Waterknight

Oh and dont drown either in your dreams. I almost drowned in my dream once when I fell in water. I woke up and I couldnt breathe The fact that I couldnt breathe in the dream gave me the flu.

----------


## MisterHyde

I've had this before.  Several times.  It happens.  What is worse is when it happens with random things.  I dropped coffee on my lap in a lucid, woke, and then realised that after cleaning up, it was still warm...

----------


## Cn

I've pissed in non-lucids a couple times and wet my bed... Beginning to think I have a problem.  ::shock::

----------


## Chassit

Oh man, I sympathize with you so much. I've been having dreams where I'm in a bathroom stall, but I never actually pee. This is a good thing, I now realize.

----------


## Wristblade56

::lolxtreme::  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!  :laugh:  uh-oh. all this talk of peeing made me have to go myself. oh, and AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bobblehat

Jason, I think you might have prevented me from having a "situation" last night. I had one of those nights where I have a raging thirst for no reason and got up several times to have a drink. I got into an LD and realised I needed the loo. I stood by the toilet and prepared to do it when I suddenly heard a voice saying, "NO! STOP! You can't do this!" and I remembered this thread. I zipped up and left.

----------

